# Logo Design Competition :)



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Would anyone like to have a go at designing me a logo for the name "FingerPrints".

I have had a go myself but I know it's not very good.

There isn't a prize as such but it would make me very happy and you'd see your design on my website now that's a good incentive innit!

Here's my attempt so you'll see the bar isn't set very high.










Thanks in advance


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know we discussed it so I had a go at my idea before anyone else did something similar and claimed it as their own.

Only did it it Powerpoint, so quality isn't great, but:










Only thing I would say in hindsight, is that it doesn't make it immediately obviousl that it's kids' fingerprints.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

i don't have any software at work to illustrate it but... how about a child's outstretched hand with 'fingerprints' written across the palm?...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell ~ Yours is crap!

Hows about 2 hands, but with 6 fingers on each, and then 1 letter per finger to spell Fingerprints, (or is that too sick? :? ).


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Kell ~ Yours is crap!
> 
> Hows about 2 hands, but with 6 fingers on each, and then 1 letter per finger to spell Fingerprints, (or is that too sick? :? ).


Show us what you mean


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Kell ~ Yours is crap!
> ...


Imagine a set of hands belonging to a yorkshireman with the letters F I N G E R P R I N T S on each finger tip :wink:

Flame suit on [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Teehee said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


I'm sorry but I can't. :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can't do it but what about the word fingerprints in an etched glass effect but instead of the etching it would be fingerprints


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Teehee said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


LMFAO. :lol:

Yeah, sort of 'Love' & 'Hate' knuckle stylee!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Reminds me of an old Homer-sapien T shirt my sister sent me from Paris


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know how these will come out because photobucket might resize them, but here's a couple for you:




























Rogue


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Rogue


I like this one best so far, well done rogue 

anymore for anymore?

Any pretty coloured ones?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> [Rogue


This one too. I like all of them TBH

Oh decisions decisions.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine are all rude.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Don't beleive you. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You could start molding blokes bits for the wives to use as vibros when the men are away.

And you could offer an extension service too. you know hubby mkII :wink:

That idea is free.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Heya Lisa.

I dont think we have spoke before, but i gave your design a go, 10:45PM just about to go to bed and im now sitting here making design logos, how nice am i hey........

Anyways heres just 1 idea... i can do it in any colour or with a solid background if your interested...










Cheers


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

WOW!! I REALLY like that!

Can you do it in a icy blue or silver?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

youngg said:


>


That's excellent or Rogues' second one:










....more 'kidified' (if that's a word!) than the other 2 of his.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

youngg said:


> Heya Lisa.
> 
> I dont think we have spoke before, but i gave your design a go, 10:45PM just about to go to bed and im now sitting here making design logos, how nice am i hey........
> 
> ...


I found a link to that Fingerprint Font whilst I was looking for suitable fonts to use.
I think it was about $40 to buy.

Rogue


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I like your original one Lisa


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's a couple more in "baby blue" 



















Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think that if you did a version of the one with the text in the fingerprints but changed the colours of each one to be more kiddified. ie lots of bright colours and also changed the font from courier that would be my favourite.

I wouldn't buy the font as such, but ask one of the designers extrememly nicely to do a version for you that is created in photoshop.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> Heya Lisa.
> 
> I dont think we have spoke before, but i gave your design a go, 10:45PM just about to go to bed and im now sitting here making design logos, how nice am i hey........
> 
> ...





> I think that if you did a version of the one with the text in the fingerprints but changed the colours of each one to be more kiddified. ie lots of bright colours and also changed the font from courier that would be my favourite.
> 
> I wouldn't buy the font as such, but ask one of the designers extrememly nicely to do a version for you that is created in photoshop.


Yeah that would be good  This is GREAT!!!

I like the kind of blue on the used on forum <-------------------------->


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Here's a couple more in "baby blue"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimery! I've never seen that font before, it's really Groooovy!


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

how are these lisa.?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

youngg said:


> how are these lisa.?


Love the middle one, the last one reminds me of toys r us !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I want all of those!!!

Thank you so much!!

I particulary like the colour and shading on the second one, and the multicoloured one.
Can I be really cheeky?

Could you do the multicoloured one in pastel colours?

*Big grin from ear to ear  *


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Can I be really cheeky?
> 
> Could you do the multicoloured one in pastel colours?
> 
> *Big grin from ear to ear  *


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

check back here in 10 mins..... im glad ya like em...


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

hows this.......... let me know what else ya want changed on it, or any diferent ways you wanna try.....ill keep photoshop CS open for ya....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> hows this.......... let me know what else ya want changed on it, or any diferent ways you wanna try.....ill keep photoshop CS open for ya....


That's great 

How about that with the shadowing you used on the middle one?
I hope you're enjoying doing this. :wink: 
I'm cheeky, I know.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

this one?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Quick, copyright your design before she uses it!!! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> this one?


THAT'S IT!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Matching Mexicans!


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> > this one?
> ...


Excellent... im glad you like it... lemme know when the website is done, would like to see it in its context.

Charges for Production = Â£150 per/h +VAT

3hrs = Â£450.00 + VAT

I can accept Visa or Mastercard....

Many Thanks


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > youngg said:
> ...


oops


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

lol


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

First rule of business Lisa .........always get a quote first!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sniff


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Lisa, any discounts for forum members?!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, here he is. Like a bad smell that you can't get rid of! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Oh, here he is. Like a bad smell that you can't get rid of! :wink:


lol - i would have thought that was you Neil... i'm the one with the TT remember?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh yeah. Oops. I keep forgetting!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm sure he's kidding, but if he's not then if I can find the same font for free, I'll "re-create and enhance" it for you for free :wink:

Rogue



Lisa. said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I'm sure he's kidding, but if he's not then if I can find the same font for free, I'll "re-create and enhance" it for you for free :wink:
> 
> Rogue
> 
> ...


Cheer!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've found the font, so I think we should give YoungG the chance to respond first, then take it from there.

Rogue


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he's kidding, but if he's not then if I can find the same font for free, I'll "re-create and enhance" it for you for free :wink:
> ...


LOL how funny!!!.......Im only Joking Lisa i sayed i would do it for free, and i have..... i quite enjoyed making it TBH...just remember me when im ordering some cufflinks from your website tho...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Did you have a comment Lisa or did you just want to quote a quote quoting a quote quoting a quote quoting a quote?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

^ I think the "Cool, thank you :-* " was the comment, lost in all the multi-quoting. 

Rogue


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Shall I try again :roll:

Cool!

Thank you!!!!! :-*

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's LIVE!

Looking good too


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks good.

Just need to get rid of that yuk brown navi bar and sync the site colours with the colours in the name logo.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I tried to, but I failed 

I agree, it'd look great if those were multicoloured buttons.

I'll see Tim at the weekend, I'll ask him how to do it


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Yeah I tried to, but I failed
> 
> I agree, it'd look great if those were multicoloured buttons.
> 
> I'll see Tim at the weekend, I'll ask him how to do it


Looks alright.....

If get a spare hour or so, ill have ago at creating a quick website for ya, im getting pretty handy with dreamweaver at the mo....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I tried to, but I failed
> ...


Blimey! Thank you 

This forum is a wonderful place!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Check his fees first Lisa!! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Check his fees first Lisa!! :wink:


He's a very nice man, he's going to do it in his "free" hour he said


----------

